# Accident



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Just arrived at the pickup location when some old woman backed into me.
I just stood there, numb.

I have no other income. I knew this day would come. I just left without even taking her information and came home. Im done. Cant go through the insurance fiasco. Im barely making it, now this happens.

I need to be gone from this ugly life. I hate that its ending with the ugliness of Uber.
Such nice, good people on this forum. You all deserve so much more than what this monster has become.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

What?

So its hit and run?


----------



## InTheD (Jun 15, 2015)

If you didn't have a pax in the car, why wouldn't you report to your insurance? This doesn't make sense.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

It wasn't your fault , I don't understand ? you have camera's right ?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Just arrived at the pickup location when some old woman backed into me.
> I just stood there, numb.
> 
> I have no other income. I knew this day would come. I just left without even taking her information and came home. Im done. Cant go through the insurance fiasco. Im barely making it, now this happens.
> ...


Sorry this happened to you Kalee! I assume it's just cosmetic damage then? Did the woman even know that she backed into you? Her insurance should have covered it....did you get any information from her at all? Take any pictures, anything?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

So sorry Kalee!
The other woman was at fault for backing into you!
You should stop driving on your own accord, but if this accident forces you to seek something better to do than Uber, so be it.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I need to be gone from this ugly life. I hate that its ending with the ugliness of Uber .


This dosnt meen what I think it does .. does it ? Somebody might need to act on this .


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey Kalee are you here?
Please talk to us, we just wanna make sure that you're okay.


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Please tell me she is ok


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Please send PM to let me know that you are allright and I will let the others know. I just signed on and just found this topic.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Key is to always think of the less fortunate people in the world!! I feel like shit sometimes too, but then I remind myself that i have an apartment that i feel safe in, and a fridge with some food in it.
If anyone of you people sleeps on a bed on a full stomach without fearing your life, you're in a better situation than A LOT of people in the world.
Seriously guys, whenever you feel bad, watch the news and think of how lucky you are!


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Just arrived at the pickup location when some old woman backed into me.
> I just stood there, numb.
> 
> I have no other income. I knew this day would come. I just left without even taking her information and came home. Im done. Cant go through the insurance fiasco. Im barely making it, now this happens.
> ...


I don't know the extent of the accident or damage, but Uber won't deactivate over what you described.

Don't jump the gun, see it through, unless of course you just needed a nudge to get the heck out.

Either way, be good.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Kalee hope you're ok. What happened to you is not the worst thing that can happen. Talk to us. We will help you with the next step.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Kalee I hope everything is okay. Please enlighten us!


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

should've report to your own insurance, have the women pay for your damage. 

you can always ask for camera security see if they caught it on tape and the license plate of the women.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Just arrived at the pickup location when some old woman backed into me.
> I just stood there, numb.
> 
> I have no other income. I knew this day would come. I just left without even taking her information and came home. Im done. Cant go through the insurance fiasco. Im barely making it, now this happens.
> ...


POST # 1 /Kalee: Befuddled Bison here.
Just tried to PM You
but was ShortStopped @Permissions.
You disappeared from Followers, too.

Sayin Prayers that You'll be O.K.
Bison bumming.

☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ ☆ 
ANYONE ELSE GET THROUGH TO
KALEE VIA PM OR OTHERWISE ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Just arrived at the pickup location when some old woman backed into me.
> I just stood there, numb.
> 
> I have no other income. I knew this day would come. I just left without even taking her information and came home. Im done. Cant go through the insurance fiasco. Im barely making it, now this happens.
> ...


Amen


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Any update ?
Anyone got a answer on PM


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Rereading the post, it seems to me as if Kalee was thinking suicidal....."need to be gone from this ugly life. Hate it's ending with ugliness of Uber."

Any administrators here can call PD in Kalee's area and check on well being?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dhus said:


> This dosnt meen what I think it does .. does it ? Somebody might need to act on this .


You're very perceptive, we didn't read that in what she said. Maybe borne from personal experience?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Kalee 
Everyone had "dips" in life. But you will come out of this even stronger and ready to conquer the world.
Don't worry about the insurance thing. If she backed into you, it's her fault.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> You're very perceptive, we didn't read that in what she said. Maybe borne from personal experience?


 I didn't catch it the first time I read it either , It just looked like a typical suicide note to me . I didn't even want to post that tbh , but thought what if it IS a suicide note ?!
Sad we still haven't heard from kalee or the administers , you would think at least the administers would have said something . maybe nobody is out there watching these forums . maybe the alerts are unread who knows ?!
I doubt we will ever know one way or the other about kalee  .

Very sad situation here


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> You're very perceptive, we didn't read that in what she said. Maybe borne from personal experience?





Sydney Uber said:


> You're very perceptive, we didn't read that in what she said. Maybe borne from personal experience?


Nah, I'm too big and obnoxious.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Any update ?
> Anyone got a answer on PM


Maybe CSR's can turn on God View and see where her pax/partner location is? No joke here, I hope she is ok


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dhus said:


> I didn't catch it the first time I read it either , It just looked like a typical suicide note to me . I didn't even want to post that tbh , but thought what if it IS a suicide note ?!
> Sad we still haven't heard from kalee or the administers , you would think at least the administers would have said something . maybe nobody is out there watching these forums . maybe the alerts are unread who knows ?!
> I doubt we will ever know one way or the other about kalee  .
> 
> Very sad situation here


Very sad indeed. 

Hopefully she just needs a little time for herself.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Maybe CSR's can turn on God View and see where her pax/partner location is? No joke here, I hope she is ok


How are they supposed to know who she is?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> How are they supposed to know who she is?


They have access to your full phone. I'm sure they could check the shock sensor for her area?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I was wondering if she was posting via phone that would have a record and traceable ! I was hoping ! and they prolly did this .

if the ending was bad news they wouldn't tell us and prolly wouldn't want anyone knowing an uber driver suicided .

check her local news and see if any deaths around this time .. there would be a record .

I hope she's ok but still maybe the only way we will find out is if we investigate this .


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

ReviTULize & Dhus I'm pretty sure I'm missing something here but I didn't get you guys. Who is they that you're referring to? CSR's?
Now let's say I posted that I'm going to do something bad to myself on this forum, how will a CSR know my real name? And in case they do, how will they know whether I'm still breathing?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

im guessing ? Drivers like to post via phones on This Forum ??? records .. administers ??? I never mentioned CSR's , but wouldn't take a genious to connect the dots here .

we haven't heard back from anyone because their keeping it under raps .

If I were to post an obvious suicide note on here you can believe police and rescue would beat down my door in no time .

If I were lost in the ****ing Andys !!! they would track my cell phone as I texted my farewell not gonna make it out to my friends . wtf !?

No way this site adm.'s didn't cover their ass (CYA) and follow up on the reported suicide thread .


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> ReviTULize & Dhus I'm pretty sure I'm missing something here but I didn't get you guys. Who is they that you're referring to? CSR's?
> Now let's say I posted that I'm going to do something bad to myself on this forum, how will a CSR know my real name? And in case they do, how will they know whether I'm still breathing?


Legitimate question.
I was just stating that since they know her city, maybe Uber "gods" could check the sensor records of any drivers. That would isolate the list and then they would have her full info after process of elimination.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Legitimate question.
> I was just stating that since they know her city, maybe Uber "gods" could check the sensor records of any drivers. That would isolate the list and then they would have her full info after process of elimination.


Too much work for them. I'm sure if you email them that you had an issue with a passenger and that you're going to kill yourself, they'd still send you the "we're sorry ... We have your back" template. And then mark it as 'resolved'.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Too much work for them. I'm sure if you email them that you had an issue with a passenger and that you're going to kill yourself, they'd still send you the "we're sorry ... We have your back" template.


Ha...true. If you told them you were going to jump off a building, they would say "on your mark..., set..., go...!"


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I feel sorry for you U/L driver's , at least we have a live dispatch anytime shit happens and normally like in kalee's situation we even pull together and help out till they get back on the road .
Things you DONT KNOW about cabbies !!!

Uber / Lyft in my personal experience has been *measured weighed and found wanting *


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Just arrived at the pickup location when some old woman backed into me.
> I just stood there, numb.
> 
> I have no other income. I knew this day would come. I just left without even taking her information and came home. Im done. Cant go through the insurance fiasco. Im barely making it, now this happens.
> ...


That sounds so final Kalee and I know you are tougher than this - you will get through this - please use us to help you sort it out. There are lots of good people here as you said and as odd as it might seem for an anonymous site people care about you!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus said:


> It wasn't your fault , I don't understand ? you have camera's right ?


^^^
Foe Kalee I think it was just the last nail in the coffin. 
I've been there.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Foe Kalee I think it was just the last nail in the coffin.
> I've been there.


Ugh! I would like to say you are wrong but perhaps not. I just could never understand that - in spite of how hard it gets.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus said:


> I feel sorry for you U/L driver's , at least we have a live dispatch anytime shit happens and normally like in kalee's situation we even pull together and help out till they get back on the road .
> Things you DONT KNOW about cabbies !!!
> 
> Uber / Lyft in my personal experience has been *measured weighed and found wanting *


^^^
One of my all-time fave movies. 
Imagine going back in time with a boom box and playing David Bowie in the banquet hall? 
Probably incredible acoustics.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus said:


> This dosnt meen what I think it does .. does it ? Somebody might need to act on this .


^^^
I was thinking the same thing. 
I didn't like the tone.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

If somebody really wants to kill themselves, there's nothing anyone can do to stop them. all you can do is to ask them to call you just before they do it and try to talk them out of it, this time, but ultimately it's their life and their decision.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Just arrived at the pickup location when some old woman backed into me.
> I just stood there, numb.
> 
> I have no other income. I knew this day would come. I just left without even taking her information and came home. Im done. Cant go through the insurance fiasco. Im barely making it, now this happens.
> ...


Kalee, we are your community. Check in with us. Maybe we can pitch in to get your car fixed through a gofundme or something. It can't be that expensive to fix.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> If somebody really wants to kill themselves, there's nothing anyone can do to stop them. all you can do is to ask them to call you just before they do it and try to talk them out of it, this time, but ultimately it's their life and their decision.


A crisis counselor spoke in a psychology course I took fairly recently. She said there was a study that showed people who are considering suicide mention their thoughts an average of 14 times to different people before they make an attempt.

National suicide prevention line: 1 (800) 273-8255


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Kalee, we are your community. Check in with us. Maybe we can pitch in to get your car fixed through a gofundme or something. It can't be that expensive to fix.


^^^
You know what Jax? 
That's a great idea. 
I'm in!
I was on the Gofundme site once and I guess it would be pretty easy to set up but we need a way to get it to her. 
Come on guys... maybe show some support and any ideas.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Kalee, we are your community. Check in with us. Maybe we can pitch in to get your car fixed through a gofundme or something. It can't be that expensive to fix.


I'm afraid she isn't worried about her car being fixed. The other person was at fault and she could have gotten her car fixed off their insurance. I just don't believe she can afford to pay her bills and wait for the repair. Also she may have had lapsed insurance, which is why she didn't get the women's info. I thought of a gofundme but it would be to cover her living expenses, etc. If she had no insurance and that is why she didn't report it then what? Okay so then we fix her car too. I hope she didn't also have a car payment. Whatever I'm in.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I'm afraid she isn't worried about her car being fixed. The other person was at fault and she could have gotten her car fixed off their insurance. I just don't believe she can afford to pay her bills and wait for the repair. Also she may have had lapsed insurance, which is why she didn't get the women's info. I thought of a gofundme but it would be to cover her living expenses, etc. If she had no insurance and that is why she didn't report it then what? Okay so then we fix her car too. I hope she didn't also have a car payment. Whatever I'm in.


I'm definitely in, as long as we hear from her.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Kalee, we are your community. Check in with us. Maybe we can pitch in to get your car fixed through a gofundme or something. It can't be that expensive to fix.


I'm in


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Me too


^^^
Great!
A few bux here and a few bux there... and it might even hit the media.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

GooberX said:


> I'm definitely in, as long as we hear from her.


Who in PA might know her. I for one have met a few guber drivers here. Maybe someone in her area PM'd her or vice/versa.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dhus said:


> I feel sorry for you U/L driver's , at least we have a live dispatch anytime shit happens and normally like in kalee's situation we even pull together and help out till they get back on the road .
> Things you DONT KNOW about cabbies !!!
> 
> Uber / Lyft in my personal experience has been *measured weighed and found wanting *


 When I used to drive taxis, before vehicle tracking was in place, if a cab driver threw his emergency mic button and got his location across, Edward take other drivers no more than two minutes to find you and respond with wheel braces raised and at the ready.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Who in PA might know her. I for one have met a few guber drivers here. Maybe someone in her area PM'd her or vice/versa.


^^^
Hope.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I love the spirit and power of community! Kalee check in with us! Let us help however we can. <3


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus said:


> im guessing ? Drivers like to post via phones on This Forum ??? records .. administers ??? I never mentioned CSR's , but wouldn't take a genious to connect the dots here .
> 
> we haven't heard back from anyone because their keeping it under raps .
> 
> ...


^^^
Yup! You better believe it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus... you are a good guy!


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Dhus... you are a good guy!


Man.....you are cramping his style..

Don't let the cat out of the bag.

He is a rude, mean, cab driver.

We don't show our soft side.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus said:


> I didn't catch it the first time I read it either , It just looked like a typical suicide note to me . I didn't even want to post that tbh , but thought what if it IS a suicide note ?!
> Sad we still haven't heard from kalee or the administers , you would think at least the administers would have said something . maybe nobody is out there watching these forums . maybe the alerts are unread who knows ?!
> I doubt we will ever know one way or the other about kalee  .
> 
> Very sad situation here


^^^
I read her post twice and then three times and then I analyzed it about the sixth time and I didn't like it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Man.....you are cramping his style..
> 
> Don't let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> ...


^^^
You jerk. 
You're probably are as much of a good guy as Dhus.
Hahahaha. FU.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Dhus He said "even A-holes warm up to me "

He did not mentioned it was via a baseball bat


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> You jerk.
> You're probably are as much of a good guy as Dhus.
> Hahahaha. FU.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> When I used to drive taxis, before vehicle tracking was in place, if a cab driver threw his emergency mic button and got his location across, Edward take other drivers no more than two minutes to find you and respond with wheel braces raised and at the ready.


This is true

There was a customer I picked up at a bar 
Nicest guy ever

I found out later from him why he was so nice

He got I a scuffle with a cab driver

Next he knew he was sorounded by a dozen cab drivers

But the time the cops showed up there were 2 cabs LOL!!!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

So DID anyone report her? Could someone post a PA thread and see if anyone knows her? I'm on my way out, late.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

GooberX said:


> View attachment 8987


^^^
Love it!
My German Shep always rides in the front seat... and if her nails mess up the dash, then I'm gonna let the next owner worry about it. 
And yes... for all you dog lovers out there, she is in a harness... but she has learned how to use the window button to bark at the people sitting on the bus stop. 
She's too much! 
GREAT pic, BTW. 
I saved it.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Love it!
> My German Shep always rides in the front seat... and if her nails mess up the dash, then I'm gonna let the next owner worry about it.
> And yes... for all you dog lovers out there, she is in a harness... but she has learned how to use the window button to bark at the people sitting on the bus stop.
> ...


I knew there was a reason I liked You!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I can out do both of you

There has been no visitors in my place in 7 years ( including family)

We don't want to inconvenience my 4 dogs


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I can out do both of you
> 
> There has been no visitors in my place in 7 years ( including family)
> 
> We don't want to inconvenience my 4 dogs


I hear you! Good reason to keep them out!
BTW I just reported Kalee to see if they (admin) can contact her.
I was going to post to PA but my choices are Pittsburgh and Philly. What do you think?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I hear you! Good reason to keep them out!
> BTW I just reported Kalee to see if they (admin) can contact her.
> I was going to post to PA but my choices are Pittsburgh and Philly. What do you think?


I think admin has more options as in IP address ???


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I think admin has more options as in IP address ???


True - I just told them we all thought it looked like suicide and could they contact her. Yes that seems like a good idea.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Choochie said:


> True - I just told them we all thought it looked like suicide and could they contact her. Yes that seems like a good idea.


Hope the respond soon


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you think they will let us know? No one answered me about whether anyone reported it. Well I just noticed her post today and it's been 5 days.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Do you think they will let us know? No one answered me about whether anyone reported it. Well I just noticed her post today and it's been 5 days.


I have never had any communication with admin
Don't know

But some of the senior members seem to have channels of communication

chicaby , kasandra , actionjax , hammer ,


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I think admin has more options as in IP address ???


Unless she uses a proxy


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I have never had any communication with admin
> Don't know
> 
> But some of the senior members seem to have channels of communication
> ...


If Chi1Cabby can't do it, it can't be done.

Get him on the job.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I'm afraid she isn't worried about her car being fixed. The other person was at fault and she could have gotten her car fixed off their insurance. I just don't believe she can afford to pay her bills and wait for the repair. Also she may have had lapsed insurance, which is why she didn't get the women's info. I thought of a gofundme but it would be to cover her living expenses, etc. If she had no insurance and that is why she didn't report it then what? Okay so then we fix her car too. I hope she didn't also have a car payment. Whatever I'm in.


 I think you hit the nail on the head here . nice , I guess you and all the others who are willing to pitch in just proved me wrong , there is hope after all 



Sydney Uber said:


> When I used to drive taxis, before vehicle tracking was in place, if a cab driver threw his emergency mic button and got his location across, Edward take other drivers no more than two minutes to find you and respond with wheel braces raised and at the ready.


 Oh yeah , we have practice on this , dispatch will have us chasing a bogey just to get new drivers used to the idea . your in trouble last thing you want is a bunch of scared wimps afraid to come help you .



20yearsdriving said:


> Dhus He said "even A-holes warm up to me "
> 
> He did not mentioned it was via a baseball bat


 lol



20yearsdriving said:


> This is true
> 
> There was a customer I picked up at a bar
> Nicest guy ever
> ...


 prolly didn't want to get caught with those AK's 



Choochie said:


> So DID anyone report her? Could someone post a PA thread and see if anyone knows her? I'm on my way out, late.


 she was reported , Uber ridiculous I know reported and I think pulled on a few other strings as well , don't worry this was reported within I think 1 hr of it being posted .



20yearsdriving said:


> I can out do both of you
> 
> There has been no visitors in my place in 7 years ( including family)
> 
> We don't want to inconvenience my 4 dogs


HA


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Dhus... you are a good guy!


 shhhhh , not really !



GooberX said:


> Man.....you are cramping his style..
> 
> Don't let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> ...


 oh yeah , don't want that happening .


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Kalee, we all hope you are ok....only good thoughts for you here


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I knew there was a reason I liked You!
> View attachment 8996


^^^
Ahhhh, Baby!
I've never been bitten by a dog. 
When I had a paper route as a kid, I was chased by a bunch of dogs on my bike, but I would stop and give them one of those big Milk Bones and after that they would chase me to get another treat. 
Even these days when I walk down to the 7-11 at midnight, some of the "ferocious" defenders of the property on the other side of the chain link fence, I just say: "You're a good pooch" and immediately they calm down. 
That house is something else... sometimes I stop and just give them all a couple of 'doggie bisquites' and they know me over the last few years. 
It's the little yappy dogs that weigh about two pounds that I worry about the most. Haha. 
Years ago, my Momz named one of my former German Sheps 'Mercedez' and my current Shep is Mercedez 2. 
Over at the vet, they say that I'm one of the best "owners" that they have that comes in there, but I tell them that "she owns me"... which is actually true. 
We just got back from a walk in 114 degree weather, and I took two quarts of water with us... for her, not for me. 
The kids in the neighborhood love her. 
She's a really goooood pooch, and she loves it when we get back into the house with the central AC.

BTW, what a gorgeous dog in the back seat. 
I love people who love their dogs.

On the Yahoo home page today, there's a story about somebody who turned in their dog to a shelter because she was "too old"... 15 years. 
When you own a dog, you make a lifetime commitment... to the dog, not for your own convenience.

I only had to have one of my Canine Companions put down... and it absolutely killed me to have to do it. 
I spent about ten Grand on shots for her deteriorating hips, but at the final point, she just couldn't walk without dragging her rear legs, so it had to be. 
Her ashes are here just about 20 feet away from me. 
She was dumped in my yard when she weighed about two pounds... a German Shep/Siberian Husky mix. 
I think she still visits me from time to time tho.
Like warm spots on the bed when Mercedez an I get back from a trip to L.A.

Love dogs and cats.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Do you think they will let us know? No one answered me about whether anyone reported it. Well I just noticed her post today and it's been 5 days.


^^^
They undoubtedly won't tell us anything on this site... or even to any people who ask through Ubermail.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Ugh! I would like to say you are wrong but perhaps not. I just could never understand that - in spite of how hard it gets.


^^^
Imma Catholic so I could never do it. 
My company even lets me take the car out of service to attend Mass about 5 times a week. 
Early morning Mass.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Ahhhh, Baby!
> I've never been bitten by a dog.
> When I had a paper route as a kid, I was chased by a bunch of dogs on my bike, but I would stop and give them one of those big Milk Bones and after that they would chase me to get another treat.
> ...


I love them all - my GSD the black and tan is going to be 14, yes Hip Dysplasia, which I've known about since she was 3. I have been giving her anti-inflammatories and Gabapentin (works with the nerve receptors). Anyway took them swimming the other day. The Dutch Shepherd is healthy as a horse, he just turned 12. This dog is high energy and doesn't look a day over 6. The GSD is very high maintenance. I have to treat her year round allergies daily. $300 a month on one of the meds. Baths, pills, you name it, eye ointments, ears, of course I clip the nails, whatever she needs. Anyone else would not have spent all the $$ on her but she is well worth it. When she wants my attention she takes her paw and smacks it on the floor and sometimes she reminds me that way to give her the meds. Not that I would forget. They are something else. Gotta earn the extra dough to take care of the pooches.
I could never give up an old dog - they are the best - how cruel can these heartless bastards be - turning in a 15 yr old. Probably too much maintenance for their stinking ass and couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> They undoubtedly won't tell us anything on this site... or even to any people who ask through Ubermail.


No I think not, but I did check the PA obits but all I found was old ladies.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I love them all - my GSD the black and tan is going to be 14, yes Hip Dysplasia, which I've known about since she was 3. I have been giving her anti-inflammatories and Gabapentin (works with the nerve receptors). Anyway took them swimming the other day. The Dutch Shepherd is healthy as a horse, he just turned 12. This dog is high energy and doesn't look a day over 6. The GSD is very high maintenance. I have to treat her year round allergies daily. $300 a month on one of the meds. Baths, pills, you name it, eye ointments, ears, of course I clip the nails, whatever she needs. Anyone else would not have spent all the $$ on her but she is well worth it. When she wants my attention she takes her paw and smacks it on the floor and sometimes she reminds me that way to give her the meds. Not that I would forget. They are something else. Gotta earn the extra dough to take care of the pooches.
> I could never give up an old dog - they are the best - how cruel can these heartless bastards be - turning in a 15 yr old. Probably too much maintenance for their stinking ass and couldn't be bothered.


^^^
Yup, some dogs are more expensive than children. 
As far as my German Shep/Siberian Husky was concerned, the vet sent me home with a ton of hypos to give her shots when you pull up the skin between the shoulders. 
She was so good about it and rarely complained. 
She was such a great pooch.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Choochie said:


> No I think not, but I did check the PA obits but all I found was old ladies.


Do we know how old she was ? that's a tightly guarded secret amongst woman aint it ?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I love them all - my GSD the black and tan is going to be 14, yes Hip Dysplasia, which I've known about since she was 3. I have been giving her anti-inflammatories and Gabapentin (works with the nerve receptors). Anyway took them swimming the other day. The Dutch Shepherd is healthy as a horse, he just turned 12. This dog is high energy and doesn't look a day over 6. The GSD is very high maintenance. I have to treat her year round allergies daily. $300 a month on one of the meds. Baths, pills, you name it, eye ointments, ears, of course I clip the nails, whatever she needs. Anyone else would not have spent all the $$ on her but she is well worth it. When she wants my attention she takes her paw and smacks it on the floor and sometimes she reminds me that way to give her the meds. Not that I would forget. They are something else. Gotta earn the extra dough to take care of the pooches.
> I could never give up an old dog - they are the best - how cruel can these heartless bastards be - turning in a 15 yr old. Probably too much maintenance for their stinking ass and couldn't be bothered.


^^^
Forgot to mention...
All of my dogs have lived to between 16 to 23 years. 
The 23 was a Collie... and she was so cool. 
I was in L.A. at the time. 
She wanted to get up on the Day Bed in the den so I lifted her up and she put her head down on my lap and just.... went. 
She took a deep breath and went away from me.

How I got her? 
Very strange. 
She was running around on Lankershim Bl. in North Hollywood and she stopped in at this gas station where nobody gave her any water or anything. 
I knew the guys there and I picked her up and put her in my car... and within about two miles she was on my lap while I was driving. 
I put ads in the paper like mad for about a month because her fur smelled like she had just been bathed, so somebody must be looking for her... but that wasn't the case. 
The vet said that she was probably 5 to 7 years old at the time, so I take the lower estimate when I state her age. 
She was Verrrrry cool!
She even tried to protect me during the 71 earthquake in L.A.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Do we know how old she was ? that's a tightly guarded secret amongst woman aint it ?


They were in their late 80's, 90's maybe early 80's - just stopped looking - I didn't know her name or age but I doubt she was older than 40. She seemed younger though, maybe 30's but could have been 50's. She had a great sense of humor. I don't mean to use past tense.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Choochie said:


> She had a great sense of humor. I don't mean to use past tense.


If it makes you feel any better , we are keeping this thread hot till she returns .

Ive quit many forums ~ games , only to be sucked right back into it before a day goes by ! she will be back eventually !


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Forgot to mention...
> All of my dogs have lived to between 16 to 23 years.
> The 23 was a Collie... and she was so cool.
> ...


Wow! You are a true lover of animals. Did she ever try to get up on the day bed before? That was great you recognized her need. What do you do, home cook for them? She was a full size Collie not a Shelty right? 23 is amazing for a big dog. I love cats and of course birds - only have 2 of each cause they need to have a quality of life and there is only so much time in the day.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Dhus said:


> If it makes you feel any better , we are keeping this thread hot till she returns .
> 
> Ive quit many forums ~ games , only to be sucked right back into it before a day goes by ! she will be back eventually !


Alright we'll keep this alive , come back to tell us some more stories.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Actually I did just post a story

only 1 reply though


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Ahhhh, Baby!
> I've never been bitten by a dog.
> When I had a paper route as a kid, I was chased by a bunch of dogs on my bike, but I would stop and give them one of those big Milk Bones and after that they would chase me to get another treat.
> ...


^^^' 
Thanks ladies and guys for liking this part of a non related thread, as you all know how I think and feel about my dogs. 
Blessings all the way around to all of you... Really! 
Even if got off topic re: Uber/Lyft. 
Hope the Webmaster sees it the same way. 
Love all of you dudes and dudettes.

Right now I want a glass of water but my Dog is laying across my feet. 
Can't distrub her.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus said:


> shhhhh , not really !
> 
> oh yeah , don't want that happening .


^^^
Dhus is a good guy!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Dhus said:


> If it makes you feel any better , we are keeping this thread hot till she returns .
> 
> Ive quit many forums ~ games , only to be sucked right back into it before a day goes by ! she will be back eventually !


My first forum, hate FB 


Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup, some dogs are more expensive than children.
> As far as my German Shep/Siberian Husky was concerned, the vet sent me home with a ton of hypos to give her shots when you pull up the skin between the shoulders.
> She was so good about it and rarely complained.
> She was such a great pooch.


That's sub-cutaneous, they don't feel that. Was that adequan? For the hips?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Dhus is a good guy!


Bull shit !!!

Holly wood actually ripped this from one of my storys of me Finding another driver stealing my fare !!!

HONEST !!! FOR REALZ !!! (not really though  )

NICE GUY ? DONT LET ME CATCH YOU STEALING MY FARES !!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Dhus said:


> Bull shit !!!
> 
> Holly wood actually ripped this from one of my storys of me Finding another driver stealing my fare !!!
> 
> ...


I knew that was you


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

GET TO DA CHOPPAH !!!!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

OK OK I WATCH TO MUCH TV !!!
heres a good one though


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus said:


> Bull shit !!!
> 
> Holly wood actually ripped this from one of my storys of me Finding another driver stealing my fare !!!
> 
> ...


^^^
Yer a good fkn dude. 
And I like you. 
I don't care if we never met, but I know that I'd like you if we ever did meet.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

When i went to the lyft meet and greet and asked about personals , there was this guy sitting in front of me I had pegged for you , afterwards a lot of the potential lyft drivers were floating around and I had drawn a small crowd and the same dude kinda had a smirk on and I noticed would have talked to me if there hadn't been others around . anyways I figured at the very least he read these forums and was wondering if I was me . guess it wasn't you though as you would have mentioned it by now .


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus said:


> When i went to the lyft meet and greet and asked about personals , there was this guy sitting in front of me I had pegged for you , afterwards a lot of the potential lyft drivers were floating around and I had drawn a small crowd and the same dude kinda had a smirk on and I noticed would have talked to me if there hadn't been others around . anyways I figured at the very least he read these forums and was wondering if I was me . guess it wasn't you though as you would have mentioned it by now .


^^^
Nope, it wasn't me. 
I don't care where I am... I always talk to anarchists because I am one myself.

At those meet and greets, I really don't care what people think of me... when the break is on and people are out there smoking or whatever, I always say what's on my mind. 
Wish that I HAD been there though.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus said:


> When i went to the lyft meet and greet and asked about personals , there was this guy sitting in front of me I had pegged for you , afterwards a lot of the potential lyft drivers were floating around and I had drawn a small crowd and the same dude kinda had a smirk on and I noticed would have talked to me if there hadn't been others around . anyways I figured at the very least he read these forums and was wondering if I was me . guess it wasn't you though as you would have mentioned it by now .


^^^
P.S. 
I automatically gravitate to people like you. 
You would definitely know me if I had been there.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I say Dhus 
Should narrate his stories on YouTube 
They go viral fast
Then add some ads for some $$$$


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I say Dhus
> Should narrate his stories on YouTube
> They go viral fast
> Then add some ads for some $$$$


^^^
Yup, you bet your ass they would go viral. 
Not only that, but you can make some bux on youtube by getting some sponsors.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup, you bet your ass they would go viral.
> Not only that, but you can make some bux on youtube by getting some sponsors.


Mix that with

Maybe some new 
Taxi cab confessions


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Nope, it wasn't me.
> I don't care where I am... I always talk to anarchists because I am one myself.
> 
> ...


^^^
I just followed you, Dhus... surprised that I hadn't done it much earlier.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus said:


> When i went to the lyft meet and greet and asked about personals , there was this guy sitting in front of me I had pegged for you , afterwards a lot of the potential lyft drivers were floating around and I had drawn a small crowd and the same dude kinda had a smirk on and I noticed would have talked to me if there hadn't been others around . anyways I figured at the very least he read these forums and was wondering if I was me . guess it wasn't you though as you would have mentioned it by now .


^^^
I really love meet 'n greets because I get things out of people when we're out there smoking that they would never say in public or in the room where a "class" is being held. 
I'm also pretty good at finding out who the company shill is out there who is gathering info on us guys who ask questions.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Kalee !!! we love you !!!

Yeah , they already knew I was nuts when I told that rep I guess I will roll with it then till im deactivated !!! , I prolly have some comment already on my lyft profile I bet ? lol

the you tube deal ? I'm not that savy on tech guys , I can barely make accounts for these sites , much less figure out how to do videos and shit lol ... I would like to stream my cab though , basically just hear audio and see the front of cab while im driving . I think that would be cool
but you have to blurr out license plates ect.. get permission and all that I would find myself in a bind prolly . but it would be fun to do , specially my driving lol woooH !! yeehaW


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Dhus said:


> Kalee !!! we love you !!!
> 
> Yeah , they already knew I was nuts when I told that rep I guess I will roll with it then till im deactivated !!! , I prolly have some comment already on my lyft profile I bet ? lol


^^^
Yup, yup, yup. 
Those fkrs... LOL.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Key is to always think of the less fortunate people in the world!! I feel like shit sometimes too, but then I remind myself that i have an apartment that i feel safe in, and a fridge with some food in it.
> If anyone of you people sleeps on a bed on a full stomach without fearing your life, you're in a better situation than A LOT of people in the world.
> Seriously guys, whenever you feel bad, watch the news and think of how lucky you are!


Well said friend


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yer a good fkn dude.
> And I like you.
> I don't care if we never met, but I know that I'd like you if we ever did meet.


What happened - did you guys have a love fest after I cut out?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Choochie said:


> What happened - did you guys have a love fest after I cut out?


Bro fest...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Choochie said:


> What happened - did you guys have a love fest after I cut out?


Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Anyone remember the original "6 degrees of separation" experiment? You were to try to get in touch with someone you didn't know in another state by contacting anyone you thought might know someone there...who might know someone...and so on. It took usually 6 people to go through to find the person. Now granted you had a name, but this was long before the internet. 

So if everyone posts on Facebook and asks their friends to post on Facebook looking for people they know who drive for uber in her area that should theoretically get us somewhere.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Good old drivers 
Priceless


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Anyone remember the original "6 degrees of separation" experiment? You were to try to get in touch with someone you didn't know in another state by contacting anyone you thought might know someone there...who might know someone...and so on. It took usually 6 people to go through to find the person. Now granted you had a name, but this was long before the internet.
> 
> So if everyone posts on Facebook and asks their friends to post on Facebook looking for people they know who drive for uber in her area that should theoretically get us somewhere.


That's a good idea, now there is the whole state of PA. 


Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Imma Catholic so I could never do it.
> My company even lets me take the car out of service to attend Mass about 5 times a week.
> Early morning Mass.


You're a good guy no question - say a prayer for kaylee.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Bingo!!!!!!!


You guys get any sleep?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Choochie said:


> You guys get any sleep?


What's sleep?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> What's sleep?


Really? I don't miss a wink. I only drove 2 hours this week but am weaning off this joke called guber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

There is a chance that this might be Kalee 
Kaylee (@kaylsulli): https://twitter.com/kaylsulli?s=09


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> There is a chance that this might be Kalee
> Kaylee (@kaylsulli): https://twitter.com/kaylsulli?s=09
> 
> View attachment 9024


WHAT DID I SAY????

If anyone can do it...it's chi1cabby.

GooberX<-------bowing

Any further info? contact?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Any further info? contact?


I followed her on Twitter, and tweeted this just now:


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> There is a chance that this might be Kalee
> Kaylee (@kaylsulli): https://twitter.com/kaylsulli?s=09
> 
> View attachment 9024


Interesting, sure could be a dead ringer. Seems like too much of a coincidence.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Do you think they will let us know? No one answered me about whether anyone reported it. Well I just noticed her post today and it's been 5 days.





20yearsdriving said:


> But some of the senior members seem to have channels of communication
> 
> chicaby , kasandra , actionjax , hammer ,





GooberX said:


> If Chi1Cabby can't do it, it can't be done.
> 
> Get him on the job.


I'd frantically tried to find out if Admin had any resources that could be utilized to reach out to Kalee. There wasn't anything Admin could do either.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I say Dhus
> Should narrate his stories on YouTube
> They go viral fast
> Then add some ads for some $$$$





Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup, you bet your ass they would go viral.
> Not only that, but you can make some bux on youtube by getting some sponsors.


I would like read some of crazy stories from you 2 , seriously ?! stop holding back , just let it , go just let it go



Choochie said:


> What happened - did you guys have a love fest after I cut out?


I was drinking , don't remember HA 



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Anyone remember the original "6 degrees of separation" experiment? You were to try to get in touch with someone you didn't know in another state by contacting anyone you thought might know someone there...who might know someone...and so on. It took usually 6 people to go through to find the person. Now granted you had a name, but this was long before the internet.
> So if everyone posts on Facebook and asks their friends to post on Facebook looking for people they know who drive for uber in her area that should theoretically get us somewhere.





chi1cabby said:


> I followed her on Twitter, and tweeted this just now:
> View attachment 9025


Good Job lol , I hope this is our kalee


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Interesting, sure could be a dead ringer. Seems like too much of a coincidence.




















Both Kalee & Kaylee are from PA.
Kaylee is a female Driver who's dealing with some situation and is seeking escalation of the matter to a manager.

I'd say both are one & the same.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 9026
> 
> View attachment 9027
> 
> ...


Pittsburgh eh? I feel betrayed.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sorry folks...


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Sorry folks...
> 
> View attachment 9028


Not buying it!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Dhus said:


>


What - now you are at a loss for words...


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Choochie said:


> What - now you are at a loss for words...


you wanted more ? im sorry !
While we are here BS 'ing on this thread we don't know if kalee is being buried or Sipping coffee and watching CptKangeroo ?

personally I believe she would have checked back in by now , even if her account was blocked somehow she could have made another account easily and might be one of the lurkers and might have even posted on this thread but dosnt want the attention . Or she is gone !


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Dhus said:


> you wanted more ? im sorry !
> While we are here BS 'ing on this thread we don't know if kalee is being buried or Sipping coffee and watching CptKangeroo ?
> 
> personally I believe she would have checked back in by now , even if her account was blocked somehow she could have made another account easily and might be one of the lurkers and might have even posted on this thread but dosnt want the attention . Or she is gone . idk what to say about it !


Ok just wondering what  meant. I'm done with this particular mystery.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm sad about it not being her is all


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Sorry folks...
> 
> View attachment 9028


Thanks chi1cabby for your monumental efforts to solve the riddle. I feel much better knowing what I think is the truth.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Thanks chi1cabby for your monumental efforts to solve the riddle. I feel much better knowing what I think is the truth.


POST # 132/Choochie: Better to Light
a Candle, than to
Curse the Darkness". My Prayer didn't
work.........................yet.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Sorry folks...
> 
> View attachment 9028


POST # 125/chi1cabby: "Twitterverse
Gumshoe" has been
added to "NewsMeister" and "St. Comity
of Chicago"as Synonyms for"#1 Notable".


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Oh Kalee, I'm so happy to see that you're okay!



Kalee said:


> You rely on your husband's salary and would be nothing without it so put a cork in your pie hole.
> My guess is that you have invested your husband's money in UBER and after today's decision on class action status, you're one of many disgruntled investors that are now taking out their frustrations on the drivers, whom have been as vocal as possible regarding the hidden ugliness that is rideshare. Should have listened, sista.
> 
> Sorry for your loss.


*To the webmaster or webmistress*


----------



## Hasan Rizvi (Jul 22, 2015)

Damn...


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Kalee said:


> Just arrived at the pickup location when some old woman backed into me.
> I just stood there, numb.
> 
> I have no other income. I knew this day would come. I just left without even taking her information and came home. Im done. Cant go through the insurance fiasco. Im barely making it, now this happens.
> ...


This is very common. If you're worried about the $500 deductible, it wasn't your fault so they shouldn't have to make you pay. 
But honestly I've seen cars driving around with dents, scratches, all types of damage, and that Uber logo is right there in the window. Even the worst pax on the planet wouldn't report someone for driving a car with cosmetic damage when they're just trying to make an honest living.


----------

